

Ask HN: How to find users of specific online services or products? - lukb

For example I want to talk to people that use Jira and Trello (both) because that intersection is the target audience for the product I&#x27;m building and I&#x27;d like to conduct customer development with their help. How do I find them? How do I find their contact details? How do I reach out to them without coming across as spammy? Are there any more or less well-known online services that facilitate that?
======
sjs382
Stack Overflow. And don't worry about coming across as spammy. Rather, just
don't BE spammy.

